# another newbie with unidentified cichlids!!



## n9643750 (Nov 22, 2013)

I recently adopted some new fish. Can anyone help me ID them?


----------



## n9643750 (Nov 22, 2013)

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/n9643 ... new%20fish


----------



## n9643750 (Nov 22, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## n9643750 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wheeeeew sorry about that!


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

pic 1 labidochromis textilis
pic 2 ob peaock 
pic 3 some kind of hybrid


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

#1 is _Labidochromis joanjohnsonae_ http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=759


----------



## n9643750 (Nov 22, 2013)

Joanjohnsonae for sure!!! thanks!!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Joanjohnsonae male and OB hybrid "Peacock" are right

The last one is not really showing much color, just looks submissive. Does this fish ever have different moods with more intense color or markings?


----------



## n9643750 (Nov 22, 2013)

the last fish used to be blue than it is now. The yellowish color has developed over the past few weeks.


----------



## sirward420 (Nov 27, 2013)

is that yellow spot on the tail or on the filter. mbuna of some sort i dont think its a hybrid. i think the term is used too loosley when some one can't identify. there are thousands to choose from


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

If the last one was blue and is turning yellow - may be a Kenyi hybrid.


----------



## sirward420 (Nov 27, 2013)

yes colr change is common. i just added fish and my arratus turned almost completely black.


----------



## n9643750 (Nov 22, 2013)

spot is on the fish


----------



## sirward420 (Nov 27, 2013)

look up Maylandia lombardoi for 3


----------



## n9643750 (Nov 22, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Metri ... rdoi_F.jpg

this one looks similar


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

the last fish might be Metriaclima aurora

the fish is not a Kenyi/M. lombardoi


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

n9643750 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Metriaclima_lombardoi_F.jpg
> 
> this one looks similar


That fish in the pic is a Cobalt Zebra M. callainos, not a M. lombardoi... so that is confusing.


----------



## n9643750 (Nov 22, 2013)

its a mystery fish!!!


----------

